# Canning Meatloaf



## masterspark (Sep 2, 2012)

x


----------



## memrymaker (Dec 12, 2012)

I saw a youtube video and they cold packed. Looked really good when it was taken out.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I cold pack. I have never had a problem. You do have to watch what you put in it. Some things can give it a bitter taste like green peppers. I do mine in pint wide mouth jars. It is enough for me and my wife.
To heat it up you can use a microwave (with the lid off) or in a grid down situation, place it in a cool pot of water, turn the heat on. Make sure you loosen the lid first, letting it sit on topto not get water in or grease out. You can then use the remaining hot water to make your dehydrated veggies.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I cold pack it, it does cook down, but use the wide mouth jars to help get it out.

I personally like cold food, I know that's odd compared to most, but for me a cold or room temp meatloaf sandwich is perfect! so I dont worry about heating them up after I open a jar. I do put it in the fridge after opening of course.

One pint jar will make 4 sandwiches. I started making it in the quart jars because thats what I saw bexarprepper doing, and it made sense, but then I realized, she's feeding a family and I'm feeding me... duh! I need to use the smaller jars to avoid waste.

you will see a lot of... goo! that gets pulled out of the jars as their sealing. it's going to be kind of nasty and it will attract ants! Since you're not supposed to handle the jars too much while letting them cool and set, you'll want to wash that off really good with warm soapy water after 12-24 hours. I use windex to kill any ants it attracts because that's food safe, or at least food safer in the kitchen then just nuking the counter with RAID or something like that.

I've also seen the same goo from making my chili. It's worth the hassle!

I bet I open 1 jar of meatloaf every week at least, and I try to make at least 1 batch a month. use 4, make 18... I can live on those kinds of numbers for a while if things go crazy


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Cold pack. You'll get some grease on top, but that ain't a bad thin. Yall can pour that offin the top when ya warm it.


----------

